# FS: Premiere with "LIFETIME"



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've purchased a Premiere XL and I'd like to sell my Premiere with "LIFETIME!

My Premiere is less than 60 days old and I believe I could add the extended warranties for either 24 or 36 months if a buyer was interested. The Premiere was used in a "wired" environment and was easily paired to a Comcast cable card. I do NOT have a wireless adapter to offer with the sale.

I haven't eBayed for quite some time and I see there are other FS posts here but if I need to do an eBay and post a link I surely could for a serious buyer.

I'd prefer a sale in the Northern Virginia metropolitan area. 

Questions?

ASK - $565 or offer


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Is the drive upgraded? I just checked tivo.com and I can get the Premier + lifetime for $468.99.


----------



## terror (Dec 14, 2010)

Will you consider $500 via Paypal. right away.

brettatk, where can you get premiere + for that price. Please


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

That $468 was the special upgrade offer - Series 2 to Premier.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Sorry, I should have mentioned that it is a special upgrade price given by Tivo.com. I guess you wouldn't be targeting existing users at that price point. Good luck!


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll match the TiVo.com upgrade special price of $465 plus shipping! That's a very good buy for someone that doesn't have an upgrade offer available. The machine is less than 90 days old so if a person was interested in the extended warranties I could add either a 2 year or a 3 year and add the price to the $465.

If you're in the NOVA area we could arrange a pick-up or meet for cash.

email: [email protected]

It goes to eBay tomorrow evening if there's no interest.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

You should have taken terror's offer, but you might be able to get $475 on ebay before fees.


----------

